

SHA-3 extensions for Ruby and Node.js - FooBarWidget
http://blog.phusion.nl/2012/10/06/sha-3-extensions-for-ruby-and-node-js/

======
maidenhead
I would wait for OpenSSL to provide a verified implementation of SHA3, and use
it via Ruby's Digest.

------
revelation
Of course you can just use SHA-3 as part of a PBKDF. I don't get the kneejerk
"use bcrypt!!" thing.

